# Is Fluval Ebi's included filter too strong for a betta?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi all,

Have bought a Fluval Ebi and was planning to put the betta I have now into the tank. It's currently in a 3G with a small heater & an Elite filter that I've got turned all the way down.

Question: is the filter that comes with the Ebi gentle enough that a betta would be OK in it?

Hoping that someone here has experience with both and maybe even is doing that very same thing.

Cheers & thanks in advance


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

You could adjust the flow on the Fluval internal filter and I also you could point the spray bar to the surface or background.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know what the flow is like on the Ebi, but I have the Fluval Spec and my betta is fine in there. I have adjusted the flow all the way down, and angled the nozzle so that it creates the least current possible. I've also heard you can mount some filter foam on it to slow down the current if you still need to.


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have the ebi and the filter turns down pretty low, if you have the water level even with the spray bar the water barely moves on the lowest setting. Perfectly Berta safe I think, especially if you had a plant or two.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

OK you guys thanks for the info; I'm going to set up the Ebi and put the betta in there. The next thing I need to worry about is whether or not he'll co-exist with the shrimp but it seems like that really depends more on the individual... hopefully he doesn't take to snacking on them


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep an eye on your shrimp.... So far I have not met a betta who didn't develop a taste for them, regardless of their temperament.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn, that's what I didn't want to hear  Well, I'll keep an eye out for it. I'll just have to be mindful that it might become a problem and be ready to deal with it...


----------

